

Why I Like Mercurial More Than Git - gvnonor
http://jhw.dreamwidth.org/1868.html

======
tobylane
Articles like this make me wonder how git would be without the rebase command.
Would it look any worse than mercurial? It (rebase) is kind of a stepping
stone from non-dvcs, where an input is just a file, not data with history.

